# New Longest Insect Record



## Peter Clausen (Oct 17, 2008)

My wife found this for link for me about the NEW longest insect in the world.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081017/ap_on_...n_very_long_bug

and some more technical stuff here: http://www.mapress.com/zootaxa/2008/f/z01906p316f.pdf


----------



## Giosan (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow awesome!  Need a huge cage for that one haha!


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 17, 2008)

Holy ..... i need a cage from 2 meter high O_O


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 18, 2008)

Here is another link from the popular Malaysia Newspaper "The Star", there is discrepancy in measurement from different sites.

http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=...&amp;sec=nation


----------

